# My Homebrew



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

I've been wanting to homebrew for ages ever since reading all the homebrew threads that popped up last year and of course Bouncers thread, so i decided i should have a go! Lots of reading first and researching for about a month and talking to a few members on here, big thanks to Kev A, Serapth and Bouncer for your advice :thumb:. So ingredients bought i was ready to set out with batch 1










This as with most peoples first batch was way too hard, so i decided to lower the carnauba content a little more to hopefully get a wax a little softer so Batch 2 consisted of:

20g Carnauba wax
20g Bees wax
10g Paraffin wax
40ml Coconut oil










You guessed it again rock hard, i had a think and decided the carnauba content was still way to high and my solvent % was way down too. It was then i decided to make a wax that appealed to me and not to cram as much carnauba to get a massive % as for me its not all about carnauba percentage its about the texture, durability and finish for me.
So Batch 3 i changed it up, lowered the carnauba down and upped the bees wax and added Limonene to the recipe as my main solvent.

Batch 3

15g Carnauba wax
23g Bees wax
10g Paraffin wax
40ml Coconut oil
30ml Limeonene










 Still too hard lol but it was more oily and more softer, it was then i had a re think and done a bit more digging about, so Batch 4 was written down and then transformed into a liquid and poured.

Batch 4:


























Much softer :thumb: much oilier and a better smell added some yellow colouring too which it is more vibrant lol. The trouble i had was a didnt know how the texture compared to other waxes as ive always been a sealant guy i dont use waxes and the only wax i had bought before was Swissvax Onyx whaich was very soft and more oily in caparison which i actually prefer. Altho you could push your finger in it but it have a kind of skin on it, so decided to test this on a cd.










Buffed after about 5 mins of curing










Sheeting and beading nicely


















Not bad but it still wasnt where i wanted to be. the texture wasnt really there and i wanted it to feel better more buttery to touch if that makes sense, so back to the drawing board.

Batch 5.

Came out much better increased oils and solvent content and reduced the waxes slightly.


















Again softer and more oilier and felt better it still had a kind of skin when you pressed it, so on to the testing on a cd.

Beading


























It sheeted better but didnt bead as tight, so decided to test it out on a the car bonnet altho it was only 3 degrees so washed, clayed, and cleansed the bonnet ready for the wax, then tested the sheeting and beading, altho it was not as glossy as i would like.


































I was a bit wrong on the beading :doublesho beaded better and sheeted better not bad for batch 5 i thought.

Ill leave it there for now as ive gotta go out ill update with batch 6 and 7 later.

Hope you all enjoyed


----------



## Alzak

Not bad for batch number 5 ... I will probably make something over christmas now just need to buy some products ...


----------



## LukeWS

Looks like its coming along nicely mate  im just starting to read up on this hope to get more into it in the new year  good luck with your next batch


----------



## The_Bouncer

Well done Dan, looks indeed very much like my early trials :lol:

Quite nice beading from batch 5, now the fun begins as the more you get into it. :thumb:

keeps us updated.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Looks like things are working out well mate, well done to you


----------



## -Raven-

Nice work Dan! Looking good mate. 

What characteristics are you aiming for with the wax mate?


----------



## TopSport+

Looks nice Dan, well done:thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

LukeWS said:


> Looks like its coming along nicely mate  im just starting to read up on this hope to get more into it in the new year  good luck with your next batch


Thanks mate



The_Bouncer said:


> Well done Dan, looks indeed very much like my early trials :lol:
> 
> Quite nice beading from batch 5, now the fun begins as the more you get into it. :thumb:
> 
> keeps us updated.


Thanks mate, its funny how it takes over your life, researching evaporation rates of solvents and characteristics of various oils lol



Dj.X-Ray said:


> Looks like things are working out well mate, well done to you


Thanks mate



-Raven- said:


> Nice work Dan! Looking good mate.
> 
> What characteristics are you aiming for with the wax mate?


Thanks mate. Basically i want to get a wax that will have a good smooth texture, bead and sheet well, be durable for a good 3 months, spread easy and buff off easy, cure in around 3-5 mins, and smell nice lol. Wether i will be able to achieve these or not but good to have a plan.



TopSport+ said:


> Looks nice Dan, well done:thumb:


Cheers mate


----------



## Guest

Looking good, would you a like hint..?


----------



## Princy

The chemistry involved in these threads amazes me, top work

Would love to have a crack at something like this when I've got a bit more time available


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

********** Wax said:


> Looking good, would you a like hint..?


Would love a hint :doublesho


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Princy said:


> The chemistry involved in these threads amazes me, top work
> 
> Would love to have a crack at something like this when I've got a bit more time available


Thanks mate, defiantly worth trying gives you such an insight of whats involved and the time taken to produce a top quality wax from the likes of Bouncer, ********** wax and Dodo.


----------



## Guest

Dan3.2 said:


> Thanks mate. Basically i want to get a wax that will have a good smooth texture, bead and sheet well, be durable for a good 3 months, spread easy and buff off easy, cure in around 3-5 mins, and smell nice lol. Wether i will be able to achieve these or not but good to have a plan.
> 
> Cheers mate


Going on what you say above, have a go at keeping the following ratio in mind......65% solvent/35% solid wax content.

This isn't a given but seeing what you have to hand it should help:thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

********** Wax said:


> Going on what you say above, have a go out keeping the following ratio in mind......65% solvent/35% solid wax content.
> 
> This isn't a given but seeing what you have to hand it should help:thumb:


Great advice ill try that on Batch 8 which if i have enough coconut oil ill try tonight, thanks alot much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

UPDATE:

Right ill update the last two Batches,

Batch 6 was refined a little and removed an oil as it wasnt working well and increased solvent % a tad.


















Alot better in feel, so time for it to go on the car, applied to the whole bonnet and wings as to see how beading and sheeting on different contact angles worked.


























Applied nice via applicator pad and spread easy still could be better, also cured quickly and left a nice deep shine, beading nice and tight and sheeted well, im getting there slowly.

Batch 7

This batch used Candelilla wax aswell as the Bees wax altho i upped the carnauba content which only after i poured it thought that was stupid and i was right was too hard altho nicer colour.


















Bit annoying that didnt work altho ive got some great ideas never seen on a wax that ive seen, if i can get it too work that is lol. Also dropping Limonene as im not a big fan it smells nice and does add a good something but ive found some other solvents that should be a million times better if i can get them to work! Fingers crossed.


----------



## rtjc

Well done, It's good to see you keep trying & testing. You'll eventually make something that you REALLY like


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

rtjc said:


> Well done, It's good to see you keep trying & testing. You'll eventually make something that you REALLY like


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## rapidTS

good results :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123

If you roll out a trial count me in ;-)


----------



## Cat Face

This is pretty awesome, would love to try making my own wax sometime.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

rapidTS said:


> good results :thumb:


Thanks mate



craigeh123 said:


> If you roll out a trial count me in ;-)


Once ive finessed it a little more and sorted out the solvents better im up for you to try it mate :thumb:



Cat Face said:


> This is pretty awesome, would love to try making my own wax sometime.


Thanks mate, have a go mate its addicting!!


----------



## TroyScherer

Very cool. I always like to watch the progression to success..


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

TroyScherer said:


> Very cool. I always like to watch the progression to success..


Thanks mate.

Batch 8 is all worked out and if ive done my calculations should be a better batch than batch 6, using a few other waxes should be intresting to see how it works out, will be done tomorrow evening :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+

Awesome mate


----------



## Z4-35i

Very impressed, will keep an eye on this thread to see how you develop and refine your wax.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I'm subscribed to this that's for sure,quality thread i think i'll give this a go in the new year keep up the good work mate


----------



## Jaywoo

Love reading these threads, Well done Dan, 

Think im going to have a go at this over xmas.


----------



## aetolofitis

Very nice effort. What solvents are you using?


----------



## MEH4N

great job on this. Ive wanted to do this for a while. May give it a shot over xmas.


----------



## Bero

Dan3.2 said:


> Thanks mate. Basically i want to get a wax that will have a good smooth texture, bead and sheet well, be durable for a good 3 months, spread easy and buff off easy, cure in around 3-5 mins, and smell nice lol. Wether i will be able to achieve these or not but good to have a plan.


Looks good so far! I would be happy achieving the performance/durability aspects of your objectives. I understand creating a usable wax that has short cure times is where a lot of time/effort/engineering/advanced chemicals/solvents comes in.

Good luck!


----------



## MonkeyP

Mate looks really good!

If you ever do a sample run let me know would be up for giving it a go!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

aetolofitis said:


> Very nice effort. What solvents are you using?


Paraffin and Limonene at present but going to change these as altho they have a fairly good evaporation rate there's alot better out there if you know where to look.



Bero said:


> Looks good so far! I would be happy achieving the performance/durability aspects of your objectives. I understand creating a usable wax that has short cure times is where a lot of time/effort/engineering/advanced chemicals/solvents comes in.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks mate, yeah i agree with you there its not as easy as it looks i thought it would be fairly straight forward getting a good usable wax but it takes alot of research and development and testing what works and what doesn't and im still a long way off where i want it to be.



MonkeyP said:


> Mate looks really good!
> 
> If you ever do a sample run let me know would be up for giving it a go!


Thanks mate once im happy with it and have something more usable i will defiantly be up for seeing what it looks like on different coloured cars and paint types


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

TopSport+ said:


> Awesome mate





Z4-35i said:


> Very impressed, will keep an eye on this thread to see how you develop and refine your wax.





Dj.X-Ray said:


> I'm subscribed to this that's for sure,quality thread i think i'll give this a go in the new year keep up the good work mate





Jaywoo said:


> Love reading these threads, Well done Dan,
> 
> Think im going to have a go at this over xmas.





Mehan said:


> great job on this. Ive wanted to do this for a while. May give it a shot over xmas.


Thanks lads :thumb:


----------



## Alzak

What kind of solvent do You want to try now ??


----------



## Trip tdi

That's a really good attempt from yourself, well done :thumb:

I would love to make a home brew at home, but I don't have the knowledge or expertise in this field, but would be keen to know your process from your side, so I experiment on my own.


----------



## kev a

Some great results there mate, the beading on batch 6 looks really nice.
How are you finding application and removal?


----------



## aetolofitis

Thank you very much. Your batch 6 look very nice.


----------



## steve from wath

great thread
and the best thing is that your having fun and learning all the time along the way
well done

id happilly volunteer to test it out

on a red and met blue car :thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Alzak said:


> What kind of solvent do You want to try now ??


The solvent in question is a secret lol to be honest may not be able to get hold of it as the company dont sell to general public and will only post to a company address but its very good!!



Trip tdi said:


> That's a really good attempt from yourself, well done :thumb:
> 
> I would love to make a home brew at home, but I don't have the knowledge or expertise in this field, but would be keen to know your process from your side, so I experiment on my own.


Cheers mate, give it a go mate its good fun



kev a said:


> Some great results there mate, the beading on batch 6 looks really nice.
> How are you finding application and removal?


Thanks mate

Application is fine goes on thin with an applicator and once cured buffs off easily altho would like it slightly better



aetolofitis said:


> Thank you very much. Your batch 6 look very nice.


Thanks mate



steve from wath said:


> great thread
> and the best thing is that your having fun and learning all the time along the way
> well done
> 
> id happilly volunteer to test it out
> 
> on a red and met blue car :thumb:


Thanks mate, thats the fun part is thinking of different things and learning and researching not so fun when it doesnt work but all part of it. As soon as its ready you can certainly test it:thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Right UPDATE time.

Sorry for the lack of progress this week was meant to get batch 8 ready monday but instead the mrs decided to finish with me lol, so have had to find an alternative lab (mum and dads )

So today Batch 8 was made, up solvent content a fair bit and upped an oil slightly and added two other types of wax, one of which was a right pain to melt down it :wall: so heres Batch 8, sorry for crap pics.


















So next is to see it on the car which will be done soon as poss. This will be applied to the rear of the car as Batch 6 is still sheeting and beading well at present for the last 2 weeks. Batch 8 is a little harder but better texture and colour, its alot more oilier and should spread alot better. Ill update with pics when i get it on the car hopefully tomorrow :thumb:

Having a hard time with the new solvent too this week as they wont sell it to me  so plan b also got an amazing idea i may try next which if works is something totally different!!


----------



## mjbchill

sorry to hear about the Mrs mate

I too am finding it hard to get ingredients and then asking them to ship to Orkney :doublesho You would think im asking for enriched uranium 

but your progress is looking good :thumb:
keep up the good work mate


----------



## The_Bouncer

Guys - here lies the problem, once you start to get to a certain point in research you'll find that the components you need start to get really hard to find - or you start getting into minimum order qtys of huge amounts.

Stick with it, further research and you can get hold of what you need, don't let these small defeats swing away from what your're trying to do > time to think outside of what you see. :thumb:

Some may not be the easiest, it depends how determined you are.

Good luck

Jay


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

mjbchill said:


> sorry to hear about the Mrs mate
> 
> I too am finding it hard to get ingredients and then asking them to ship to Orkney :doublesho You would think im asking for enriched uranium
> 
> but your progress is looking good :thumb:
> keep up the good work mate


Cheers mate its hard sourcing bits but stick with it:thumb:



The_Bouncer said:


> Guys - here lies the problem, once you start to get to a certain point in research you'll find that the components you need start to get really hard to find - or you start getting into minimum order qtys of huge amounts.
> 
> Stick with it, further research and you can get hold of what you need, don't let these small defeats swing away from what your're trying to do > time to think outside of what you see. :thumb:
> 
> Some may not be the easiest, it depends how determined you are.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Jay


Cheers Jay, think I may have found a solution to my solvent problem so fingers crossed lol.

Batch 8 is another dud shame as I had high hopes, was too hard think maybe the bees wax isnt as soft as the other packet I had its white bp grade so think its no good more oils coming so should help hoping by xmas batch 9 will be alot better :wall:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Little update on a few batches.

Batch 9 was done just before Christmas, and added some more oils, upped the carnauba content too.


















It was a bit dry, needs more solvent and i need to take out some oils as two arnt really working. Tested on a a car bonnet to see how it went on and cure times and removal. To be honest it was a pain to put on and spread thin, cure time was about 10 mins and left a good shine, beading was much the same as batch 6, sheeting was ok.


























Batch 10 was refined alot i took out some oils and increased the solvent % and added a new solvent. Carnauba content is around 22%. And took out a wax so now its a natural wax.


















This is my best wax so far! i tried to take some pics of the beading but was hard to get a good picture as it sheeted off more than beaded, it sheeting is crazy, so im hapy, and have now got a good base to improve. Also got let down again by companies im trying to get a solvent from but they pointed me to someone who may help altho the solvent i want is £130 for 500ml :doublesho Also went another route with the cooling process and it has worked a treat, much nicer texture. Went on great, but curing took ages but that may be down to temperature as it was about 2 degrees.

Batch 11.

I done something different with this batch and upped the nuba too 35% and added water, and an emulsifier, it went ok still getting to grips with it and it didnt mix 100% so as the wax has hardened it has a cooled with a darker colour on the bottom and lighter on the top? Curing is quicker, easy on and off.


















This sunday ive got a red Corsa D im cleaning so ill put batch 10 and 11 on and get some better pics of beading and hopefully a video of batch 10s sheeting. :thumb:

Dan


----------



## [email protected]

Dan thanks for all the sweat and hard work and determination.Good for you and good luck.


----------



## The_Bouncer

looking ok ~ p.s BP white grade is good :thumb:


----------



## james_death

Great work and always a great read these threads..:thumb:

If there is another big resurgence of these threads they may need there own section...

It is interesting at the start of these threads people will put ratio's etc then as it evolves it gets more secretive...:lol:

Understandable the time effort and cost involved certainly is not free.

Keep up the good work...:thumb:


----------



## DesertDog

I've read this thread from start to finish and what a great read! Well done and go find that Holy Grail :thumb:


----------



## Scoobyworx

Subscribed, new to the forum but very interested in the reading here.

Patience of a saint lol


----------



## si_mon

Looking good! I've only been making my own wax for a couple of weeks and already trying to find 'special' ingredients, finding it very difficult to get hold of some stuff, still its all good fun


----------



## TopSport+

good work, how long did You prepare this?


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

The_Bouncer said:


> looking ok ~ p.s BP white grade is good :thumb:


Yeah think it was the other wax that caused my issues, ill save the good beeswax for my final revision along with t1 carnauba :thumb:



james_death said:


> Great work and always a great read these threads..:thumb:
> 
> If there is another big resurgence of these threads they may need there own section...
> 
> It is interesting at the start of these threads people will put ratio's etc then as it evolves it gets more secretive...:lol:
> 
> Understandable the time effort and cost involved certainly is not free.
> 
> Keep up the good work...:thumb:


Cheers mate



DesertDog said:


> I've read this thread from start to finish and what a great read! Well done and go find that Holy Grail :thumb:


Cheers mate :thumb:



si_mon said:


> Looking good! I've only been making my own wax for a couple of weeks and already trying to find 'special' ingredients, finding it very difficult to get hold of some stuff, still its all good fun


Yeah its all good fun, im only just getting to grips with things, special ingredients are what makes your wax different from everyone elses! It has taken me months to trace the solvents i need and they still may not work lol but its fun trying different things out and seeing what works and what doesnt.



TopSport+ said:


> good work, how long did You prepare this?


Thanks mate, do you mean the process from start to finish? If so im not actually sure i make sure everything has melted and been mixed well, solvents i add when the temp is right as different chemicals boil at lower temps than others or are affected at different temps.


----------



## SDMDChris

What solvents are you using? I've tried Turpentine, Mineral Spirits and I just got my Naphtha in today to see how that works, did'nt have much luck with the other two. I ws able to get a perfect texture and softness but even after for sitting for 12 hours, it still wasnt dry!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

SDMDChris said:


> What solvents are you using? I've tried Turpentine, Mineral Spirits and I just got my Naphtha in today to see how that works, did'nt have much luck with the other two. I ws able to get a perfect texture and softness but even after for sitting for 12 hours, it still wasnt dry!


Im currently using Limeone as my main solvent altho this is going to be changed as want to add a different smell and want faster evaperation. Naphtha is ok, fast evaperation but its quite potent stuff. I would not touch any solvents that are used in thinners as this would possibly damage clear coat and paintwork over time! If its still not cured you need to up the solvent % get a good wax/solvent ratio more solvent than wax %.
What oils are you using? Let me know how you get on mate :thumb:


----------



## SDMDChris

Wow tried the Naphtha tonight and its STRONG. I'll look into limeone. Trying to find fast evaporating and odorless solvents in small quantities is proving to be a PITA

Check out my thread over on DB.

http://www.detailingbliss.com/forum/last-step-process-protection/35975-my-homebrew-project.html


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

A good read mate, if your using orange oil it has limeone in it anyway. Gunna crack on with my next batch this week hopefully.


----------



## scratcher

What a great read 

You've come a long way with this and seem to have learned a lot. Good luck with the next batch :thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

scratcher said:


> What a great read
> 
> You've come a long way with this and seem to have learned a lot. Good luck with the next batch :thumb:


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## dailly92

This is superb. may sound a tad naive but the thought of creating a wax at home had never even crossed my mind. great work


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

dailly92 said:


> This is superb. may sound a tad naive but the thought of creating a wax at home had never even crossed my mind. great work


Cheers mate, it certainly makes you appriciate the effort that goes into a wax made by Bouncer, ********** wax, Dodo Juice and other wax manufacturers!


----------



## srod

Hats off to you mate, sounds absolutely fascinating.

You must have spent a few bob though!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

srod said:


> Hats off to you mate, sounds absolutely fascinating.
> 
> You must have spent a few bob though!


Thanks mate, yeah it is intresting and always a good feeling when certain ingredients work how you had hoped lol.

To be honest I havent spent alot under £100 easily, altho now all the special oils and solvents I need to move it on to the next level it will start to get alot more expensive but all worth it if you get the enjoyment out of it and it has kept me out of the pub more lol!


----------



## -Raven-

Looks like you're getting there Dan! Great stuff mate!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

-Raven- said:


> Looks like you're getting there Dan! Great stuff mate!


Thanks mate :thumb:

As its snowing heavy and im not at work, I might have a little play around with a few more batches maybe one with a high nuba %? Anyone know whats different between a wax that used as an LSP and a wheel wax?

Still waiting to get paid before I get all my new oils, and special ingredients to take it to the next level.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Right two more batches are done and just cooling nicely, both have more solvent % and more Carnauba %. I'll update tomorrow when they have cooled.


----------



## Moggytom

were did you find the info for doin this sorta stuff mate would love to try it myself 

looks great !


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Moggytom said:


> were did you find the info for doin this sorta stuff mate would love to try it myself
> 
> looks great !


I followed Bouncers thread whilst he done it and then watched as alot of other guys tried it after, and like you thought I would like to try it, so months of research and here I am lol. Defiantly try it mate :thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Few pics of the last few batches i done.

Batch 12, 40% carnauba, and Batch 13, 65% carnauba, both a nice texture tad to dry and both cracked, think this was because i only used paraffin wax and no liquid solvent, so didnt work but learnt alot from these mistakes which is the main thing.

Batch 12.


















Batch 13


















Also after more research ive finally sourced my solvent and a few other hard to get oils, the solvent is what most of the manufacturers use and was a right pain to get but finally sourced everything i need to start developing a high quality wax which should last a good length of durability so after a few more test batches hopefully ill be ready to dish out some samples, if anyone is intrested?

Everything should come by Tuesday or Wednesday so as soon as i get them ill crack on with some batches and update on here. :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

Coming on nice Dan :thumb:

Quite like how batch 12 turned out, a hard wax but would be useable I'm sure.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

The_Bouncer said:


> Coming on nice Dan :thumb:
> 
> Quite like how batch 12 turned out, a hard wax but would be useable I'm sure.


Thanks Jay,

Yeah it turned out not too bad its a little dry but you could get a thin coat on perhaps.


----------



## Davemm

Looking very good and interesting colour to 

Really would like to have a go at doing this ! Keep reading people's threads like yours and then spend the next hour looking at stuff 

If there is ever a small sample going if be more than happy to give it a go and leave you some honest feedback.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Davemm said:


> Looking very good and interesting colour to
> 
> Really would like to have a go at doing this ! Keep reading people's threads like yours and then spend the next hour looking at stuff
> 
> If there is ever a small sample going if be more than happy to give it a go and leave you some honest feedback.


Thanks mate, as soon as im ready to send out some samples ill give you a shout :thumb:


----------



## jenks

Good work:thumb: 

I would like to try and review it for you.


----------



## archiebald

Thoroughly enjoying this, send me a tester some time will pay postage and provide you some feedback


----------



## MonkeyP

mate i'll be up for giving this a test!

Loving the thread always checking for an update! :lol:


----------



## danwel

Nice update, any samples then I'm in mate


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

jenks said:


> Good work:thumb:
> 
> I would like to try and review it for you.





archiebald said:


> Thoroughly enjoying this, send me a tester some time will pay postage and provide you some feedback





MonkeyP said:


> mate i'll be up for giving this a test!
> 
> Loving the thread always checking for an update! :lol:





danwel said:


> Nice update, any samples then I'm in mate


Thanks guys as soon as im ready for testers, you guys are getting some :thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Just got my delivery of my solvent and oils, so a few more batches will be done today


----------



## Jack

One of the best threads on here. Really impressed with what your doing. Your going to be busy when it comes to sample time.


----------



## Alzak

What kind of solvents do You try now ?


----------



## danwel

I've done my first batch but its just very basic using Carnuba,beeswax,coconut oil and olive oil. Need to get it of the daily to test at some point after the weather changes


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Jack said:


> One of the best threads on here. Really impressed with what your doing. Your going to be busy when it comes to sample time.


Thanks mate



danwel said:


> I've done my first batch but its just very basic using Carnuba,beeswax,coconut oil and olive oil. Need to get it of the daily to test at some point after the weather changes


How did it turn out?

Well another two batches done the first one didnt really work what i was trying, second batch looks more promising tho so will be testing on my car tomorrow, ill update with some pics of beading, application, looks etc then if its any good ill sort out some samples :thumb:


----------



## danwel

First batch was no olive oil but second batch was with olive oil and turned out great. Nice hard wax and is easy to work with with the olive oil in it.

I only used olive oil as it was handy in the cupboard


----------



## Davemm

Have you been adding scents into these or just getting the wax right ? 

How many do you make at a time ?


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

danwel said:


> First batch was no olive oil but second batch was with olive oil and turned out great. Nice hard wax and is easy to work with with the olive oil in it.
> 
> I only used olive oil as it was handy in the cupboard


Yeah ive used olive oil, i didnt really get on with it. Sounds like your doing well, any other oils your wanting to try?



Davemm said:


> Have you been adding scents into these or just getting the wax right ?
> 
> How many do you make at a time ?


No scents yet, just trying to get a good wax, slightly played with colours. The scents and colours and pots should be here tomorrow so ill have a play around with those if i have time. Every time i do a batch it usually works out about 160g in weight, the samples will be around 50ml when ive tested the wax on my car and im happy with it.


----------



## Davemm

i was just curious as if your not careful you will end up with wax everywhere !

the ones that are not particularly good have you thought about melting together to see what happens ?

will adding in a scent change the wax at all?

sorry lots of questions i know just very curious and wish i had the time to give this a proper go.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Davemm said:


> i was just curious as if your not careful you will end up with wax everywhere !
> 
> the ones that are not particularly good have you thought about melting together to see what happens ?
> 
> will adding in a scent change the wax at all?
> 
> sorry lots of questions i know just very curious and wish i had the time to give this a proper go.


Lol sometimes there is a little spare but often i do just enough to fill the pot. Ive thought of melting a few together but have heard it can mess the wax itself up when it cools, altho ********** Wax did the Heinz 57 wax which was a combo of a few of there waxes, so maybe it may work?

Scents wont change the wax for me as they are oil based, waxed based fragrances i suppose can if you use alot. Find time to have a go mate its all good fun!


----------



## Davemm

really must, just not sure the parents would be to happy me making a mess and taking over the kitchen. are you melting them straight in the pot ?

id give mixing them a go, if the waxes aren't much use to start with then you cant make it worse will just end up with more useless wax.


----------



## marc147

Just a random question, how could you get it to e different colours? Food colorant? Or is that to much of a dye 

Marc


----------



## danwel

Dan3.2 said:


> Yeah ive used olive oil, i didnt really get on with it. Sounds like your doing well, any other oils your wanting to try?
> 
> Not sure what oils next as I've come to a grinding halt as I've got a 3 month old lol
> 
> What oils are you finding best to work with?


----------



## Alex L

Not read this thread all the way through, but a few questions from me 

Have you tried copying the basics of say Zymool Destiny with the oils and Nuba percentages eg: * Destiny contains Almond, Coconut, Banana and Sunflower oils, as well as 51 percent Brazilian No. 1 White Carnauba by volume. *

Or tried the two grades of Nuba mixed together?


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

marc147 said:


> Just a random question, how could you get it to e different colours? Food colorant? Or is that to much of a dye
> 
> Marc


I use wax dyes mate



danwel said:


> Not sure what oils next as I've come to a grinding halt as I've got a 3 month old lol
> 
> What oils are you finding best to work with?


Coconut oil and almond oil for me work wonders but there are so many oils out there, in my latest batch im working with 4 oils and together they work well.



Alex L said:


> Not read this thread all the way through, but a few questions from me
> 
> Have you tried copying the basics of say Zymool Destiny with the oils and Nuba percentages eg: * Destiny contains Almond, Coconut, Banana and Sunflower oils, as well as 51 percent Brazilian No. 1 White Carnauba by volume. *
> 
> Or tried the two grades of Nuba mixed together?


Ive not copied it no, i have tried to be different and try some new things although the latest batch does contain 50% carnauba in wax % ill update the results in a minute once they have been uploaded to photobucket im over the moon with the results!!! :argie:


----------



## Davemm

so has it come out as you wanted now even with the higher %


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Davemm said:


> so has it come out as you wanted now even with the higher %


Yes mate its higher % its a little bit oilier than I wanted and curing is a little longer too around 15 mins but im gunna tweak it a little and hopefully get it too where I want it.

Pics will be up of the recent batches a bit later on tonight


----------



## danwel

Good good keep us updated


----------



## Davemm

Dan3.2 said:


> Yes mate its higher % its a little bit oilier than I wanted and curing is a little longer too around 15 mins but im gunna tweak it a little and hopefully get it too where I want it.
> 
> Pics will be up of the recent batches a bit later on tonight


a longer cure i find is better sometimes all depends on how easy it is to remove once cured. find it quicker to do a whole car then take off


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

UPDATE:

Well these are the next two batches with the better solvents and oils.

Batch 14

This batch didnt go to plan lol, it split which was a shame and was very soft and very oily, i think i got too excited with the new bits and threw it all together too quick and the result shows.


















Batch 15.

This batch is my best so far i took my time and made sure everything was mixed better.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Tested on my bonnet of my car, with a lovely deep shine!










Bringing out the flake well :thumb:










Bit of beading :argie:


































Sheeted well too


















Now just hope it lasts a good length of time! Im hoping for 2-3 months. Curing was longer than i wanted and bit too oily but spread like a dream, meaning a little goes a long way, bit grabby on take off on the parts that were not cured fully, but may tweak this slighlty and see.


----------



## SDMDChris

Looks amazing man! Our waxes are pretty much at the same point! I'm dying to know what solvent you're using! Those beading shots are spectacular.


----------



## Jordy Kuga

Great thread! Wax looks like its going to be a good'en! :thumb:


----------



## Alex L

That looks awesome 



Dan3.2 said:


> Ive not copied it no, i have tried to be different and try some new things although the latest batch does contain 50% carnauba in wax % ill update the results in a minute once they have been uploaded to photobucket im over the moon with the results!!! :argie:


Not copied as such I mean but just to get an idea for oils etc that go together.

With all the time and effort you've put in and the costs involved in materials etc do you have a new appreciation of the cost of high end waxes?


----------



## danwel

Batch 15 looks great


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Well done mate


----------



## Rayner

Batch 14 pic 1 looks like angel delight yum

Batch 15 looks awesome, really awesome! Fair play, almost there.


----------



## TopSport+

awesome work


----------



## Davemm

looking very good, be interesting to see how well it holds up.


----------



## willwander

Looks the business, well done


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Alex L said:


> That looks awesome
> 
> Not copied as such I mean but just to get an idea for oils etc that go together.
> 
> With all the time and effort you've put in and the costs involved in materials etc do you have a new appreciation of the cost of high end waxes?


Yes totally mate, its not just the ingredients as the research and development these high end waxes must go through aswell.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Jordy Kuga said:


> Great thread! Wax looks like its going to be a good'en! :thumb:





danwel said:


> Batch 15 looks great





DJ.X-Ray said:


> Well done mate





TopSport+ said:


> awesome work





willwander said:


> Looks the business, well done


Thanks all :thumb:



rayner said:


> Batch 14 pic 1 looks like angel delight yum
> 
> Batch 15 looks awesome, really awesome! Fair play, almost there.


Lol, cheers mate :lol:



Davemm said:


> looking very good, be interesting to see how well it holds up.


Yeah it should hold up fairly well, it rained through the night here and very windy this morning, tried to get a video of the beads sheeting off in the wind but my phone battery was almost dead. May try and get a good video later on.

Ive worked out batch 16 which is a tweaked version of 15 should hopefully work out better, plus a new colour and fragrance.


----------



## ottostein

When you have the perfect blend are you going to shift it on? And what are you doing with the blends you have done, Must be swimming in waxes lol


----------



## Davemm

What's the fragrance ? Always like a nice smelling wax adds to the experience of the whole thing.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

ottostein said:


> When you have the perfect blend are you going to shift it on? And what are you doing with the blends you have done, Must be swimming in waxes lol


I havent really thought that far ahead to be honest mate. I have a few of the old waxes, but they will get thrown out like the rest lol.



Davemm said:


> What's the fragrance ? Always like a nice smelling wax adds to the experience of the whole thing.


Not saying yet lol going to make it a surprise for the people getting the samples! But as far as im aware theres not a wax with this fragrance


----------



## Davemm

Don't throw the waxes out ! Melt them together then see what happens and if no good then throw it out, got to be worth a go.

Tease going to spend ages thinking what hasn't been used in waxes I've used and know of.


----------



## SDMDChris

Dan I'd love a sample. I'll pay for shipping over to the US. Just let me know when they are ready! I'd love to compare it to mine!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Davemm said:


> Don't throw the waxes out ! Melt them together then see what happens and if no good then throw it out, got to be worth a go.
> 
> Tease going to spend ages thinking what hasn't been used in waxes I've used and know of.


Yeah I may try that and see what happens? Just got my other scent and it smells really nice going to do a tweaked version today and may use this batch for the samples :thumb:


----------



## Alzak

I am up for small sample as well ...


----------



## danwel

Interesting to hear your scent. My guess is bubblegum!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

SDMDChris said:


> Dan I'd love a sample. I'll pay for shipping over to the US. Just let me know when they are ready! I'd love to compare it to mine!





Alzak said:


> I am up for small sample as well ...


Cheers guys, ill hold you both in reserve if the one of the other 5 pulls out, and put you both in first for my next samples of another wax im doing 



danwel said:


> Interesting to hear your scent. My guess is bubblegum!


Haha no not bubblegum!

Right Batch 16- The sample batch is done and poured and cooling nicely, lovely smell in the house now!! More solvent and slighly less oils looks good so far, little teaser shot :argie:










Just gotta think of a name for it 

Gunna test it out on my car tomorrow before i start to talk sampling


----------



## Scrogz

Great thread buddy! Wish I knew where to begin with doing something like this  haha!


----------



## Alzak

Looking forward to next sample run ... :thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Just had a little go with the wax, still oily but quicker cure time and lovely on/off easy to spread thin, its also a little softer. So going to test it better on the car tomorrow for a proper test. The scents not as I wanted it but that can be improved.


----------



## danwel

Where you get the pots from? Also what you using for the actual pour?


----------



## magpieV6

loved this thread! I plan on having a crack myself.


----------



## jenks

Looking really good Dan, exited to see I am going to be a tester:thumb:

Let me know how much you want for the sample.

I'm guessing Fish and chips with lots of vinegar for the smell

PM sent with my postage details.

Keep up the good work:thumb:


----------



## Davemm

looks good, how soft of a wax is it ?


----------



## Alex L

Any problems with the wax gassing out due to the oils?

I only ask as I just waxed my car and did the bonnet a bit too thick and left it too long and got awful gassing out


----------



## Alex L

Davemm said:


> What's the fragrance ? Always like a nice smelling wax adds to the experience of the whole thing.


We had a competition over here awhile ago for a crisp flavour and the winner was the crispy bits of a roast dinner.

I reckon roast dinner smelling wax would be awesome


----------



## Trip tdi

This is great, where did you buy your wax pots from buddie, plus how do you make a wax's aroma and essence, would be keen to know.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

danwel said:


> Where you get the pots from? Also what you using for the actual pour?


Pots i found on ebay double walled 50ml pots.



magpieV6 said:


> loved this thread! I plan on having a crack myself.


Thanks, go for it good fun!!:thumb:



jenks said:


> Looking really good Dan, exited to see I am going to be a tester:thumb:
> 
> Let me know how much you want for the sample.
> 
> I'm guessing Fish and chips with lots of vinegar for the smell
> 
> PM sent with my postage details.
> 
> Keep up the good work:thumb:


I dont want anything for the samples mate but thanks for the offer.

Lol fish and chip smell would be good :lol:



Davemm said:


> looks good, how soft of a wax is it ?


Its quite soft, not as soft a swissvax onyx but you can push your finger into it with a bit of force if that makes sense?



Alex L said:


> Any problems with the wax gassing out due to the oils?
> 
> I only ask as I just waxed my car and did the bonnet a bit too thick and left it too long and got awful gassing out


No problems with it gassing out mate, its working really well, just hope i can get good durability.



Alex L said:


> We had a competition over here awhile ago for a crisp flavour and the winner was the crispy bits of a roast dinner.
> 
> I reckon roast dinner smelling wax would be awesome


Roast dinner fragrance :doublesho that would be epic :lol:



Trip tdi said:


> This is great, where did you buy your wax pots from buddie, plus how do you make a wax's aroma and essence, would be keen to know.


Ebay for the pots fella, the fragrance is bought from an online supplier and sell thousands of different smells. 

Tried Batch 16 today - The sample batch - and its the best yet, colour is a bit lighter than i wanted and smell is not as strong as i wanted but when i applied it today it actually was ok. Tested it on a customers mx5 car was clayed, cleansed, and a coat of Batch 16. Very oily and goes for ages, easy on, cures in about 7 mins and a single wipe removes it effortlessly. Good glossy, wet finish too.

Nice and cooled!










Took a few beading shots today see what you think!! :doublesho :argie:


































Right so i think its sample time now as i may be bias, but am curious what anyone else thinks.

Testers are: ( Unless they dont want to )

Davemm
Jenks
Archiebald
MonkeyP
Danwel

What i want from the testers:

Review of wax please be via pm.
Honest reviews
Pics if possible 
My wax v other waxes if poss

Samples will be sent out at some point next week, so pm me your addresses, if you havent already lol :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

looking good Dan - pretty sorted - :thumb:

think your going to get a lot of sample requests :lol:


----------



## danwel

Ill pm you my address. I've got my homemade one try against yours and ill use SNH too and leave a fourth area in protected for comparison on my work horse that goes to Aberdeen and back regular.


----------



## si_mon

Looking good, well done!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

The_Bouncer said:


> looking good Dan - pretty sorted - :thumb:
> 
> think your going to get a lot of sample requests :lol:


Thanks Jay :thumb:



danwel said:


> Ill pm you my address. I've got my homemade one try against yours and ill use SNH too and leave a fourth area in protected for comparison on my work horse that goes to Aberdeen and back regular.


Sounds good mate looking forward to your review



si_mon said:


> Looking good, well done!


Thanks fella :thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Still trying to think of a name too lol


----------



## tones61

call it ; danuba 32 wax :buffer:


----------



## jenks

Beading shots look pretty awesome, can wait to try it.

I will review it against AG HD and some FK1000p.

Hard to recommend a name until the secret smell is out, so I will come up with a few suggestions after trying it.:thumb:

Cheers for your generosity mate, do you want me to cover the postage?


----------



## willwander

Dan3.2 said:


> Still trying to think of a name too lol


Blue Danube...if it was blue :lol:


----------



## archiebald

For sure I will still have a sample I have to do the mini so will do a 50/50 on the body against blue velvet. And 50/50 on the roof against HD wax. I did the 3 series today again but if its nice I will strip it.


----------



## kempe

Very impressed with this buddy keep it up :thumb:


----------



## Davemm

Looking very nice. Will get my address across later thank you. 

Will put this against a few others including a couple if more expensive waxes.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

jenks said:


> Beading shots look pretty awesome, can wait to try it.
> 
> I will review it against AG HD and some FK1000p.
> 
> Hard to recommend a name until the secret smell is out, so I will come up with a few suggestions after trying it.:thumb:
> 
> Cheers for your generosity mate, do you want me to cover the postage?


Thanks mate, looking forward to how it will compete with some well established waxes! Ill take care of the postage mate :thumb:



archiebald said:


> For sure I will still have a sample I have to do the mini so will do a 50/50 on the body against blue velvet. And 50/50 on the roof against HD wax. I did the 3 series today again but if its nice I will strip it.


Thanks mate good test there, pm me your address fella.



kempe said:


> Very impressed with this buddy keep it up :thumb:


Thanks mate



Davemm said:


> Looking very nice. Will get my address across later thank you.
> 
> Will put this against a few others including a couple if more expensive waxes.


Thanks mate be good to see the difference in water behavior between mine and an expensive wax.



tones61 said:


> call it ; danuba 32 wax :buffer:





willwander said:


> Blue Danube...if it was blue :lol:


Cheers lads, ive got URBAN PATINA stuck in my head lol 

Danwel and MonkeyP pm me your addresses please :thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Sorry just seen Danwel i got your address lol had so many pms ive got muddled :lol:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Right all addresses are in and samples hopefully will be sent out tomorrow all being well. Looking forward to the reviews :thumb:


----------



## MonkeyP

PM'd the address. Sorry was on holiday. only got back late last night

i have a couple of different waxes i want to compare it against and have the perfect car to see the results on! Cant wait!


----------



## rdoyle21

Looks Epic! I've tried my own but it just keeps cracking , Onwards and Upwards...


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

rdoyle21 said:


> Looks Epic! I've tried my own but it just keeps cracking , Onwards and Upwards...


Thats the spirit mate keep trying :thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Done a little test today my wax vs Swissvax Onyx! Pics and video will be up shortly


----------



## Davemm

Dan3.2 said:


> Done a little test today my wax vs Swissvax Onyx! Pics and video will be up shortly


looking forward to those. :thumb:

will get my roof done this weekend hopefully really looking forward to doing a test with all these waxes.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

*Batch 16 Vs Swissvax Onyx*

Right finished work early today so decided to do a little test Vs Swissvax Onyx.
I wasn't expecting it to be better as this is regarded as a fairly decent wax, but it did well.

Both were applied to the bonnet, my wax on the left and Onyx on the right.










Onyx was a bit easier to spread due to it being quite oily, and both cured in about 6-7 mins and buffed off easily too, Onyx maybe a tad easier. Looks wise there wasn't much in it, Onyx maybe a wetter look but my wax did seem to give a nice deep luster compared to Onyx.


















Beading again not much in it really Onyx was a little bit tighter, but my wax defiantly was quicker to form beading, and did sheet better and quicker, as Onyx beading stayed there a tiny bit longer before running off, but judge for yourselves, ill let the pics talk.


































Sheeting video, its a bit long lol we got carried away :lol:


----------



## Davemm

hey both look very good and there really is no differnce between the beading, cant get the video to play

will need to get my roof machined to give all these waxes the best bed to stick to and the most fair application.


----------



## MonkeyP

i think that there is a slight difference in the beading as u said the onyx seems to be slightly tighter but in the end its not a cheap wax.

If i get the same results that you have got i will not be complaining as they are great! Looks really good!

I think the next test is durability! lol


----------



## danwel

Nice work Dan


----------



## Deasha

Looks great!

Doing a HB research myself! 
Gonna order some stuff very soon!

I'm reading and researching for about 2 months now...
Already learned alot! 
And have about 4 till 5 batches on scrap atm! 
Mostly made them up myself cause i wanna try some oils i didn't seen on DW for example...

Only struggling to find a good solvent...
Maybe you can give me a hint what you are using?


----------



## TopSport+

very good work mate


----------



## archiebald

I am now in possession of some and with two weeks off!!!


----------



## Z4-35i

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Davemm

How oily is this wax ! 

cant quite place the smell, chocolate maybe ?


----------



## archiebald

I thought chocolate orange at first smell


----------



## danwel

The wife and I thought chocolate and cocoa butter but yeah very oily


----------



## Davemm

another smell and you do get the hint of orange coming through.

as always i put a little on my phone screen and it just kept on spreading. did feel very slick after.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

archiebald said:


> I thought chocolate orange at first smell





Davemm said:


> another smell and you do get the hint of orange coming through.
> 
> as always i put a little on my phone screen and it just kept on spreading. did feel very slick after.





danwel said:


> The wife and I thought chocolate and cocoa butter but yeah very oily


Bang on guys chocolate orange, needs adjusting slighly and colour ideally needs to be a bit darker, it is oily and spreads well. Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Davemm

little bit darker and it would look nice, 

now to get the roof machined and wiped down with ipa


----------



## Hasan1

All looks good wish you all the best with this. I've had a few that have come out like bricks lol 
I'm back on it again but still waiting on a few bit from overseas takes so long to ship


----------



## MonkeyP

got mine today! dont know whether to spread it on my car or on my body or just eat it :lol: Smells great!

Ye it is oil so should be nice and easy to work with. cant wait to give it a test but i think its raining here all weekend 

Dan do you have any advice on the cure time?


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

MonkeyP said:


> got mine today! dont know whether to spread it on my car or on my body or just eat it :lol: Smells great!
> 
> Ye it is oil so should be nice and easy to work with. cant wait to give it a test but i think its raining here all weekend
> 
> Dan do you have any advice on the cure time?


Glad you like the smell mate, cure time is about 7 mins :thumb:


----------



## Davemm

Dan3.2 said:


> Glad you like the smell mate, cure time is about 7 mins :thumb:


Intresting, its been on my phone now in the office for over half an our and its still not cured fully,


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Davemm said:


> Intresting, its been on my phone now in the office for over half an our and its still not cured fully,


Would of thought it would of cured by now but maybe coz its on your phone? Try it on some paintwork fella lol. The test I done the other day cured in around 7 mins


----------



## Davemm

i will deff get it on some paint, but as with all waxes i put it on the glass phone screen so i can see how easy it comes off. most waxes have no problem curing. 

nice and warm in the office to lol so that should help.


----------



## jenks

Cheers Dan, got mine this afternoon. Really nice smell, made me go and make a cuppa and eat a few choccies:thumb:

Should be really easy to spread, hopefully going to get a chance to try it tomorrow.

Sorry but struggling to think of any names yet.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

jenks said:


> Cheers Dan, got mine this afternoon. Really nice smell, made me go and make a cuppa and eat a few choccies:thumb:
> 
> Should be really easy to spread, hopefully going to get a chance to try it tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry but struggling to think of any names yet.


Glad the smell is going down well. Name wise im struggling was thinking of Chocwork Orange (after the film lol)


----------



## danwel

All done mate!! Washed,clayed,AF Rejuvenate the bonnet followed by your Choc a L'Orange(just throwing the name out there lol)


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

danwel said:


> All done mate!! Washed,clayed,AF Rejuvenate the bonnet followed by your Choc a L'Orange(just throwing the name out there lol)


Cheers fella


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Just a reminder for all reviews to be pm'd please to comply wuth DW rules, thanks


----------



## MonkeyP

i have a terrible idea for a name!

Terry's butter!

Terry as in chocolate orange and butter cos its easy to spread! :wall:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

MonkeyP said:


> i have a terrible idea for a name!
> 
> Terry's butter!
> 
> Terry as in chocolate orange and butter cos its easy to spread! :wall:


:lol: not too bad mate


----------



## danwel

Email sent mate!!! few pics and a vid for ya!!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

danwel said:


> Email sent mate!!! few pics and a vid for ya!!


Thanks alot mate ill have a look now :thumb:


----------



## jenks

How about Choc-car-late orange skin:thumb:

Top work mate, just tried it PM sent.

Wish I could post up a review of how good it is


----------



## danwel

jenks said:


> How about Choc-car-late orange skin:thumb:
> 
> Top work mate, just tried it PM sent.
> 
> Wish I could post up a review of how good it is


I like that!


----------



## Davemm

Had a play today, will try and get something across to you later, but going to be busy most the day.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

jenks said:


> How about Choc-car-late orange skin:thumb:
> 
> Top work mate, just tried it PM sent.
> 
> Wish I could post up a review of how good it is


Cheers mate, yeah it came out well glad you liked it



Davemm said:


> Had a play today, will try and get something across to you later, but going to be busy most the day.


Cheers mate looking forward to your thoughts on it


----------



## Davemm

Not got access to my PC tonight, but have got some pics for you, and If it rains tonight I will get some beading pics. 

Can you post what the others think ?


----------



## Ongoing

Good results there I may have to give it ago


----------



## Will_G

Sorry if I'm a but ignorant but what's the reason for the reviews being pm'd and not put directly on here?

Just you mention as per DW rules


----------



## Alzak

Will_G said:


> Sorry if I'm a but ignorant but what's the reason for the reviews being pm'd and not put directly on here?
> 
> Just you mention as per DW rules


I was thinking the same as I can see many reviews on certain products which manufactures are not sponsors...

And most important thing is that all samples were given as free gift...


----------



## Davemm

Request from Dan after a pm he received I believe, its a shame as you say as not a penny has been given to him and he sent them out for test and for honest feedback which any person would want.


----------



## danwel

Shame like you say we can't put it up in his thread. It's no different to reviewing g any other product IMO


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Will_G said:


> Sorry if I'm a but ignorant but what's the reason for the reviews being pm'd and not put directly on here?
> 
> Just you mention as per DW rules





Alzak said:


> I was thinking the same as I can see many reviews on certain products which manufactures are not sponsors...
> 
> And most important thing is that all samples were given as free gift...





Davemm said:


> Request from Dan after a pm he received I believe, its a shame as you say as not a penny has been given to him and he sent them out for test and for honest feedback which any person would want.





danwel said:


> Shame like you say we can't put it up in his thread. It's no different to reviewing g any other product IMO


As Dave said i was asked by Admin to have the reviews in private, would of liked to share everyones views on the wax but rules are rules, but so far good reviews nice pics of tight beading and reports of good sheeting so im happy. Just waiting for a few more to come in, then ill have a better idea how to move forward with the next tweaked version :thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

*Wheel Wax*

Well as its snowing the last few days and I cant go and lay any bricks so ive decided whilst im waiting for the last reviews to come in before tweaking that wax I may have a go at a wheel wax! I've been researching it for about a month now and done a few test batches which have come out not too bad considering they are ver high carnauba %. So ill update you all with some pics how I get on.:thumb:


----------



## Davemm

has this got more carnuba % than the one sent out?


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Yeah quite a bit more, aswell as another type of wax as its obviously got to withstand high temps aswell as being durable. If it works the way I hope it will it should help repell brake dust and dirt too.


----------



## Davemm

sounds interesting, is it going to have a faster cure time ?


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Should do mate yeah, will be a harder wax than Chocwork Orange 

Cooling nicely now just hoping it dont crack! Smells amazing too!!!


----------



## danwel

Oooh great stuff mate, reminds me I need my wheels refurbing after winter,cash flow permitting


----------



## Davemm

You going to let on what this one smells of ? lol


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Its mint chocolate :thumb: done a small test batch and it was bit too hard so just done a bigger batch and changed it slighly now its alot softer. Ill put some pics up later on.


----------



## GLN

Great Work :thumb:

at the moment im home brewing aswell but wondering if you could answer a couple questions to help me out

1. How did you manage to get the wax that soft, ive tried adding more oil but that just makes it more oily not softer

2. What do you add for the fragrance for the wax i thought the fragrance would be from the oils you add , or do you add somthing else to get the fragrance

Cheers


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

GLN said:


> Great Work :thumb:
> 
> at the moment im home brewing aswell but wondering if you could answer a couple questions to help me out
> 
> 1. How did you manage to get the wax that soft, ive tried adding more oil but that just makes it more oily not softer
> 
> 2. What do you add for the fragrance for the wax i thought the fragrance would be from the oils you add , or do you add somthing else to get the fragrance
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate

1. Theres many ways to soften the wax, one way is too add water, but you will need a good emulsifier to mix the water and oil content.

2. Some oils do have a slight fragrance but i use fragrance oils designed to make a wax smell. These are used in candle making etc.

Right i tested the wax on a few sets of wheels, which worked well altho way to soft for me personally, gave a good shine, didnt try on paintwork as was too cold and i was frozen. 
The wax in question, just poured and after it had cooled. Mint chocolate fragrance.


















All wheels were cleaned with the same acid free wheel cleaner and hosed off and tried.

Passenger side front wheel with one coat on. Curing time was very quick around 3 mins.


















Drivers side i put two coats on too test how well an extra layer will help with keeping them clean. Layed the second coat on 5 mins after and put it on very thick in places and left it to cure for ages about 15 mins to see how tough it would be to remove. But it was effortless and was the best wax ive done so far for removal and curing.


















Next i applied one coat to one of my alloys as these are multispoked, deep dished and gloss black. They did look dull after the clean but a coat of the wax brought them back to life.


















Next i tested beading, bit hard to get some shots but done my best. :thumb:










































Sheeting was good too. Think im going to combine the good points from both latest waxes and ill be on the money with a less oily, faster curing, 75% carnauba in wax %, nicer smelling wax! :thumb:

Hopefully :lol: But going to wait for the last of the reviews to come in and then see. Thanks for all the Pm's i will get back to you, just alot to get thro lol.


----------



## GLN

Well done that mint wax is beading very well !!! Be interesting to see how its stands up with high temperatures on the wheels.

Also Thanks for the information and setting me on the right tracks, As for the emulsifier i have been having a look around seeing what would be suitable for a wax and im not sure what to go for , any chance you could tell me what emulsifier you use ?

You can PM me if you dont want to write it up here

Cheers for the help
:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+

looks perfect


----------



## MonkeyP

Wheel wax looks great wouldnt mind giving that a go as well. :lol:

I am borrowing a garage this weekend so should have no excuses! just need to shift all my stuff across as its going to be a full weekend job!


----------



## Davemm

Looking good, would be interesting to see what happens when both are put together. Faster curing is Def a step forward.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Anyone one who tested my wax, feel free to post your reviews in the relevant section.

The newest wax has been redesigned with some cool ingredients and is a perfect all rounder and protects anything it touches! Paint, wheels, glass, trim currently testing metal too! :thumb: Also a harder higher nuba % and fast cure summer wax on paper


----------



## MonkeyP

Cant wait to see that one in action!

I have added my review up in the homebrew section now for you all to have a look at.


----------



## danwel

I am away from home all week but when i get chance i will get it up


----------



## Alzak

Would You be doing any samples of improved version ?


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

MonkeyP said:


> Cant wait to see that one in action!
> 
> I have added my review up in the homebrew section now for you all to have a look at.


Thanks mate ill have a look



danwel said:


> I am away from home all week but when i get chance i will get it up


No worries mate:thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Alzak said:


> Would You be doing any samples of improved version ?


I may do mate, just got to check with admin as rules state only 10 samples allowed to be sent out, so just want to check if its per thread or wax.


----------



## Davemm

Dan3.2 said:


> I may do mate, just got to check with admin as rules state only 10 samples allowed to be sent out, so just want to check if its per thread or wax.


10 SAMPLES FOR EACH REVISION OF THE WAX :lol:


----------



## MonkeyP

Davemm said:


> 10 SAMPLES FOR EACH REVISION OF THE WAX :lol:


+1 :devil:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Davemm said:


> 10 SAMPLES FOR EACH REVISION OF THE WAX :lol:





MonkeyP said:


> +1 :devil:


:thumb::lol:


----------



## Focusaddict

Would you be willing to sell a sample?


----------



## Deasha

Focusaddict said:


> Would you be willing to sell a sample?


He can't sell homebrew samples! Forum rules!


----------



## Will_G

Deasha said:


> Send him a pm mate! He can't sell in his thread! Forum rules!


He can't sell via pm either! As per the homebrew rules no money should change hands and the sending out of samples is at the home brewers cost. Anyone found trying to buy/sell wax will face a lengthy ban


----------



## Deasha

@will-g
Missed that!
Post edited!


----------



## Scoobyworx

I think thats harsh, samples should be allowed to be sent out with testers covering costs,

Im sure if the homebrew turns out great and is produced then DW would be happy to take money to allow him to trade on here. I understand protecting traders as im one myself on other forums but im guessing these are expensive to make and covering costs would be fair,

Just my opinion


----------



## 182_Blue

Scoobyworx said:


> I think thats harsh, samples should be allowed to be sent out with testers covering costs,
> 
> Im sure if the homebrew turns out great and is produced then DW would be happy to take money to allow him to trade on here. I understand protecting traders as im one myself on other forums but im guessing these are expensive to make and covering costs would be fair,
> 
> Just my opinion


The rules are here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=296626

Please don't abuse the section as it would be a shame to loose it :thumb: , if you want to question the rules then please PM a staff member instead of using the open forum.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Right little update on the latest batch, nicknamed 'Sphere' it goes on anything but is lovely on trim.


































Next im going to be tweaking the sample batch and perfecting it further, stay tuned!!


----------



## jenks

Time for an update!

As previously stated batch #16 was so easy to apply and being quite oily was easy to get a very thin coat which obviously helps the curing time, especially in the current cold weather. I left it for about 15 mins and buffed off sooo easy with no residue.

I did a 50/50 on the bonnet with AG HD wax. Due to the cold weather the car was just washed, having been polished and waxed with HD 2 months earlier.

Looks wise nothing in it, beading and sheeting slightly better with the HD. I got a mini tsunami coming up the bonnet after heavy rain at 30 with hd and 35mph with #16.

3 weeks on, nothing has change HD has a slight edge.

All in all a really good effort by Dan, and thanks for letting me try it. Due to being so easy on/off I think this could be my go to winter top up wax.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Thanks alot mate good to know its holding up well ive had it testing for 7 weeks now and its out performed Swissvax Oynx and still beading well. Another Chocwork Orange version was done today more carnauba and less oily but still easy to spread and cures quicker not tested yet but so far in texture and feel its spot on I might do a little test tomorrow depending on the weather.


----------



## danwel

My bonnet is holding up great and heading as well as it was when first applied


----------



## Davemm

im still waiting for some rain or chance to wash mine to see what its holding up like and what the beading is doing on the boot.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Davemm said:


> im still waiting for some rain or chance to wash mine to see what its holding up like and what the beading is doing on the boot.


Nice one Dave intrested to see how its doing, keep us updated mate


----------



## Davemm

ok, beading was slightly better biggest difference i noted was how fast the water sheeted off the boot. 

so if you can improve the beading and give it a faster cure time im sure you will have a very nice wax, still holding up well on the roof.


----------



## J33FMG

great idea. would love to try it myself one time


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Davemm said:


> ok, beading was slightly better biggest difference i noted was how fast the water sheeted off the boot.
> 
> so if you can improve the beading and give it a faster cure time im sure you will have a very nice wax, still holding up well on the roof.


I've done a harder, faster curing wax that im currently testing so far its the best to date and is spot on in looks, feel, texture, easy on and off, curing and good water behavior.

With regards to the sample batch of Chocwork Orange I initially wanted a wax that would sheet more than bead, this is what I prefere in a lsp but everyones different and we all like a good bead lol.

Ill update the lastest waxes soon, got some good things coming :thumb:


----------



## danwel

Nice one Dan, my choc orange is holding up well and beading well too


----------



## Davemm

Dan3.2 said:


> I've done a harder, faster curing wax that im currently testing so far its the best to date and is spot on in looks, feel, texture, easy on and off, curing and good water behavior.
> 
> With regards to the sample batch of Chocwork Orange I initially wanted a wax that would sheet more than bead, this is what I prefere in a lsp but everyones different and we all like a good bead lol.
> 
> Ill update the lastest waxes soon, got some good things coming :thumb:


Will be interesting to see 

Dont get me wrong the wax isnt bad, and is holding up as well as the others after a couple of washes. But like i have said previously i will be honest and the beading does look like the product is failing when its actually doing ok.

The wax sheets very slowly but does leave the panel very dry so if that whats you were looking for then you have done a very good job. :thumb:


----------



## pa-d-dman

wow just read thread and amazed :doublesho , its amazing the effort you have put into it but looks like as really paid off :thumb: im going to give it a go if turns out as half as good as ours id be happy lol :buffer:


----------



## Scoobyworx

are you looking to market a wax once you finally perfect what your looking for


----------



## Davemm

Any more updates on this ?


----------



## jenks

Just jetwashed my car this weekend due to the tte of it, not wanting all the mud on my drive. The main road through our village is a mud bath due to flood defence works

Anyway, the homebrew seems to be holding up aswell as the HD:thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Davemm said:


> Any more updates on this ?


The tweaked version of Chockwork orange is going strong, ill update this thread soon with some pics as im going to do another pour at the end of next week, its a gooden tho :thumb:



jenks said:


> Just jetwashed my car this weekend due to the tte of it, not wanting all the mud on my drive. The main road through our village is a mud bath due to flood defence works
> 
> Anyway, the homebrew seems to be holding up aswell as the HD:thumb:


Glad its still holding up mate


----------



## danwel

Another pour!! Nice one mate. 

My chick work is still holding up and beading well after a quick wash this werk


----------



## Dcally

I'd love to make some home brew one day hopefully I get enough time sometime


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Sorry for the lack of pictures but ive been tweaking my origional batch of Chockwork Orange and ive just poured version 5! Its looking good, just cooling at the minute, highest % of Brazils finest T1 carnuba and refined beeswax, infused with some lovely oils that will add alot of gloss and good deep richness to any paintwork! This is the most technical and complicated wax yet, ill update with pics tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## MonkeyP

Good work mate cant wait to see it!

You need to make an edible version of it as well. keep smelling my tub. lol


----------



## danwel

MonkeyP said:


> Good work mate cant wait to see it!
> 
> You need to make an edible version of it as well. keep smelling my tub. lol


Yeah it does smell nice, I have the odd sniff from time to time


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Yeah it does smell good, everytime I do a pour my brother thinks some kind of brownie or cake has been made, love watching his face drop when he walks in the kitchen and im stood there stiring the wax lol

Version 5 is a proving like a quality wax, the gloss this wax leaves in amazing, fair bit harder the the sample batches due to its incredibly high nuba % 

Pics to follow shortly


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Right been testing this all day, and its the best wax ive done to date, easy on, easy off, cures in 3-5 mins depending on the temperature. Beads well and sheets really well.

Anyway few beading pics, was had to get a pic of how tight they were due to the wind they were sheeting off effortlessly in the wind.

Very oily wax goes for miles.



few beading shots





nice tall beads







:argie::argie:

I'll update with how it performs and how long it lasts etc :thumb:


----------



## danwel

Nice work again dan. Looks a lot oiler than the sample I've got


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

danwel said:


> Nice work again dan. Looks a lot oiler than the sample I've got


Thanks mate

It is an oily wax but harder texture that the sample you have and is less oily. Its 100% better than the first version mate.


----------



## danwel

Dan3.2 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> It is an oily wax but harder texture that the sample you have and is less oily. Its 100% better than the first version mate.


Nice one:thumb:


----------



## jenks

Looking good there mate.

1st batch is sooo easy on/off and you're saying the latest batch is even easier!

I WANT THIS WAX

Just waiting for a chance to polish the cars before getting batch1 on.

Keep up the good work:thumb:


----------



## danwel

jenks said:


> Looking good there mate.
> 
> 1st batch is sooo easy on/off and you're saying the latest batch is even easier!
> 
> I WANT THIS WAX
> 
> Just waiting for a chance to polish the cars before getting batch1 on.
> 
> Keep up the good work:thumb:


Yeah batch one was a doddle to use and if this is better then it'll be a good one


----------



## Goodylax

*Samples?*

Stuff looks and sounds great!:argie:
ive been itching to try my own mash up....
Any chance you have a sample for me to try on my IS250?


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Ive done another version now, and its spot on now. I may do some samples as ive sent out 5 of batch 16 so still got samples to give out. Leave it with me and ill see what ill do. Waiting for some ingrediants to arrive.


----------



## Davemm

You kept the same scent ?


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Yes mate same sent just tweaked version. Better curing, not as oily, better water behaviour. Gives amazing gloss and depth on every colour paint ive used it on.

:argie:


----------



## supervinnie40

Sounds good. Curious to see/hear/experience more


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Few pics of beading




few cars ive done and used the new wax as lsp, love the gloss.


----------



## Davemm

beading looks better and tighter than the version i have here


----------



## dave89

Any chance you'll be doing some samples soon as I have a mx5 mk1 in dark green to give it a try out


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

I may do some more samples but loads of people want to try it and ive got other waxes I may wish to sample those also later on


----------



## dave89

Happy to sample which ever you want 

I have a silver 04 plate modeo, mk1 deep dark green Mazda, red(almost maroon) 1993 Toyota Camry or a deep blue Audi A4 to try some on.

So when you have some, let me know what you would prefer me to test them on and ill do a full write up for each one.

if you have a specific wax that needs test on a specific colour/ paint let me know.

Dave


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Im going to do a small run of samples limited to just two for now, and one sample for another wax ive done, all 100ml pots. As rules state, no fee is needed and all i ask is you give a review and pictures on this thread of:

1. Looks/smell
2. Application and removal
3. Looks afterwards of paintwork
4. Water behavior,i.e beading and sheeting 
5. Overall thoughts and opinions.

If your interested then just list your name and 3 people will be chosen at random.

A quick brief of Chockwork Orange:

A soft, high grade carnauba wax, infused with luxury oils of chocolate and orange aswell as others, offering high gloss, flake pop, and durability.

Best to be used on contaminant free paintwork, can be used straight onto bare paint or cleansed paintwork, can also be layered, but give an hour between layers. Apply thin, as its very oily and a little goes a long way!!

Few pics of it applied to my car yesturday.





car was just washed and then a single coat applied.
:argie::argie:


----------



## Alzak

I am up for some


----------



## danwel

yeah i'm up for it too


----------



## Moggytom

I'd be up to try some  I got a flake heavy speed blue Ibiza to test it on


----------



## supervinnie40

I'd like to offer to review it also.
(I am located in the Netherlands)

I've got a black car. Not metallic, just flat old black paintwork.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

1. Alzak
2. Danwel
3. Moggytom
4. Supervinnie40


----------



## brettblade

Would love to give this a go!

Looks fantastic reading through the previous products!

I'm on the lookout for something new to try and this could very well be it, I have a Platinum Grey 2005 Seat Ibiza.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

1. Alzak
2. Danwel
3. Moggytom
4. Supervinnie40
5. Brettblade

Anymore before the pour?


----------



## dave89

Me me


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

1. Alzak
2. Danwel
3. Moggytom
4. Supervinnie40
5. Brettblade
6. dave89


----------



## marc147

Me please if theres space left?


----------



## ben 2904

I'll take a sample if you don't mind mate , will give it a go on my 21 year old honda paint see how it compares to my usuall R222


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

1. Alzak
2. Danwel
3. Moggytom
4. Supervinnie40
5. Brettblade
6. dave89
7. marc147
8. ben 2904

copy and paste and add your name if you want to have a chance to try the wax the pour will be done at some point today so last chance to get your names down today.

Did a quick video of beading and sheeting sorry for the cameraman he didnt really pick up the beading to well lol


----------



## richtsport

1. Alzak
2. Danwel
3. Moggytom
4. Supervinnie40
5. Brettblade
6. dave89
7. marc147
8. ben 2904
9. richtsport


----------



## sprocketser

Great homebrew there mate ! Some talented guys in here for sure .


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

sprocketser said:


> Great homebrew there mate ! Some talented guys in here for sure .


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

No problem Dan3.2 .


----------



## dave89

Do you need my address mate?


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

dave89 said:


> Do you need my address mate?


Only if I pick your name out as only 3 people will be chosen at random.

Sorry for not doing this last night but will do it now guys. :thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Ok the three that have been picked at random are

Chockwork Orange testers:

Danwel
Dave89

Kingdom wax tester:

Richtsport

Please pm your addresses


----------



## sprocketser

Will look forward to these mate !


----------



## supervinnie40

To bad I didn't get any. But still looking forward to reading more about this.
Congrats guys


----------



## dave89

Looking forward to giving it go mate, Pm'd address


----------



## richtsport

Cheers dan

Pm'd you


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

supervinnie40 said:


> To bad I didn't get any. But still looking forward to reading more about this.
> Congrats guys


Ive got something in the pipeline, if it works it will be an amazing wax, ill put you down as my next tester :thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

dave89 said:


> Looking forward to giving it go mate, Pm'd address





richtsport said:


> Cheers dan
> 
> Pm'd you


Hi guys im hoping to get them out this week, had a play about with a different colour and fragrance but same recipe as chockwork orange :thumb:


----------



## danwel

look forward to a go mate. pm'd my address


----------



## dave89

Looking forward to it


----------



## supervinnie40

Dan3.2 said:


> Ive got something in the pipeline, if it works it will be an amazing wax, ill put you down as my next tester :thumb:


Teaser  Very curious. I'm still down for it.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

supervinnie40 said:


> Teaser  Very curious. I'm still down for it.


Haha just sourcing ingredients mate very complex recipie but will be a amazing wax :thumb:


----------



## Envy

To Dan3.2

I have just spent the last 90 mins (at work opps) reading through your thread with much interest. I'm fairly new to detailing cars but am getting very good results with my Black Vectra C and friends cars. The idea of making your own wax had never ever dawned on me before.

I would certainly love to try you wax at some stage if possible but I would understand if that's a no no as I am very new here (this being my first post too) I don't want to be giving the impression I'm just looking for a freebie. I would review yours against a Victoria soft Wax I'm using at the moment. This was given to me free by a member here (sort of my mentor) to get me started on learning how to apply wax.

I can't wait for some more updates, photos etc.

I'm very impressed with what you have done so far.

All the best.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Envy said:


> To Dan3.2
> 
> I have just spent the last 90 mins (at work opps) reading through your thread with much interest. I'm fairly new to detailing cars but am getting very good results with my Black Vectra C and friends cars. The idea of making your own wax had never ever dawned on me before.
> 
> I would certainly love to try you wax at some stage if possible but I would understand if that's a no no as I am very new here (this being my first post too) I don't want to be giving the impression I'm just looking for a freebie. I would review yours against a Victoria soft Wax I'm using at the moment. This was given to me free by a member here (sort of my mentor) to get me started on learning how to apply wax.
> 
> I can't wait for some more updates, photos etc.
> 
> I'm very impressed with what you have done so far.
> 
> All the best.


Hi mate name sounds familiar  you on vec.com? As soon as I do more ill give you a shout


----------



## richtsport

Have u sent the wax out mate can't wait to try it


----------



## Envy

Dan3.2 said:


> Hi mate name sounds familiar  you on vec.com? As soon as I do more ill give you a shout


 Hi Dan. Yep that's me with the same user name on Vectra-C.com. I didn't realize you were there too. I'm getting old I think lol. Thanks very much and look forward to giving it a good test when its available.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Right guys waxes were sent out today first class so you should get them tomorrow, the two Chockwork Orange special editions have cracked slightly on the surface as someone lidded them a little to early but all will still be useable. 

Enjoy and looking forward to your reviews!! :thumb:

Remember, best results are two coats on containment free paintwork, 2 or 3 panels before taking off, making sure it has cured properly


----------



## dave89

Received mate, smells lovely 

Nice handwriting too lol

I have glandular fever ATM so it will be 2-3 weeks. Sorry  feel like poo


----------



## sprocketser

Get well soon mate !


----------



## danwel

Mine just turned up!! Looks good mate,slight different smell and slightly less oily to the touch. Will give it a go when I get home from work WC 1st July


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

dave89 said:


> Received mate, smells lovely
> 
> Nice handwriting too lol
> 
> I have glandular fever ATM so it will be 2-3 weeks. Sorry  feel like poo


Haha, thanks mate. No probs mate look forward to review when your better



danwel said:


> Mine just turned up!! Looks good mate,slight different smell and slightly less oily to the touch. Will give it a go when I get home from work WC 1st July


Look forward to your thoughts and how it compared to batch 16?


----------



## dave89

sprocketser said:


> Get well soon mate !


Thanks mate


----------



## sprocketser

dave89 said:


> Thanks mate


No problem mate .


----------



## SON1C

awesome thread, great perseverance, seems you several quality recipes stashed! Next time you send out sample's I'd be more than glad to try one, as well if you ever want to talk home brew I'd be glad to
Keep up the great work


----------



## richtsport

Thanks mate got the wax, just brought my new addition to the family ( baby girl ) home so will be reviewed in a few days!


----------



## dave89

Mate I'm hopping to feel well enough to give it a crack on my red Honda cbr tomorow so fingers crossed


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

richtsport said:


> Thanks mate got the wax, just brought my new addition to the family ( baby girl ) home so will be reviewed in a few days!


Congrats mate! My boys due in October :thumb:

Looking forward to the review mate


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

dave89 said:


> Mate I'm hopping to feel well enough to give it a crack on my red Honda cbr tomorow so fingers crossed


Will add loads of wetness to red look forward to your review mate


----------



## dave89

Well I was going to do the bike, first I had to shampoo interior of the mondeo and got side tracked with it and only just finished it and not up to doing the bike today. However did apply the wax to the mondeo. Ill do a big write up in a while as I'm shopping.


----------



## dave89




----------



## sprocketser

Wow , great results Dave !


----------



## dave89

I was certainly very impressed


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

dave89 said:


> I was certainly very impressed


Thanks for the review, its a great wax, if you want that wet look this is the wax for you!


----------



## dave89

Dan3.2 said:


> Thanks for the review, its a great wax, if you want that wet look this is the wax for you!


100% agree with that.

Will you be selling this "limited edition"


----------



## danwel

looking good there Dan, i am back home on Monday so will get a test done at some point on my car,will try the bonnet and/or roof for now as i just know i am going to be limited for time!!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

dave89 said:


> 100% agree with that.
> 
> Will you be selling this "limited edition"


You never know :lol: already working on my next wax which should be intresting if i can source the ingrediants


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

danwel said:


> looking good there Dan, i am back home on Monday so will get a test done at some point on my car,will try the bonnet and/or roof for now as i just know i am going to be limited for time!!


No problem mate, be good to see the comparisons in the origional batch and this one!


----------



## danwel

Dan3.2 said:


> No problem mate, be good to see the comparisons in the origional batch and this one!


Yeah,looking forward to it


----------



## dave89

Danwel, unless you have a truck, you may aswell apply it to the whole car then buff off, as the curing time will leave you standing around otherwise


----------



## richtsport

Time for a little review on kingdom wax

First off its definatly the most exclusive wax iv ever had lol









Opened the lid to a fairly hard wax and smells of cocoa butter/coffee









Applied very easily and spread very well

Left to cure 








Buffed off









Found the product quite smeary, applied a super thin layer then left 10/15 mins and buffed with a cloth, left 5 mins then a final buff improved things a lot although still not the easiest.

Onto the beading

















If I'm honest I found it to be quite a good sheeter than a beading product.

Lovely gloss levels were achieved

To summarise this wax performed very well and was impressive for a home brew if the buffing off issues could be improved it would be a very good product indeed. Dan I'd like to thank you for the opportunity to try this wax and would be more than happy to try any variants of kingdom that you create

Cheers rich


----------



## richtsport

Wearing kingdom


----------



## richtsport

Pics a little small so re uploaded 
Time for a little review on kingdom wax

First off its definatly the most exclusive wax iv ever had lol









Opened the lid to a fairly hard wax and smells of cocoa butter/coffee









Applied very easily and spread very well

Left to cure









Buffed off









Found the product quite smeary, applied a super thin layer then left 10/15 mins and buffed with a cloth, left 5 mins then a final buff improved things a lot although still not the easiest.

Onto the beading



















If I'm honest I found it to be quite a good sheeter than a beading product.

Lovely gloss levels were achieved

To summarise this wax performed very well and was impressive for a home brew if the buffing off issues could be improved it would be a very good product indeed. Dan I'd like to thank you for the opportunity to try this wax and would be more than happy to try any variants of kingdom that you create

Cheers rich


----------



## richtsport




----------



## danwel

dave89 said:


> Danwel, unless you have a truck, you may aswell apply it to the whole car then buff off, as the curing time will leave you standing around otherwise


Cheers,sounds like my kind of wax then


----------



## dave89

danwel said:


> Cheers,sounds like my kind of wax then


Same here, once I realised how long curing was lol


----------



## sprocketser

Great job & review mate !


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Cheers Rich great review, thanks for the feedback


----------



## dave89

Dan, if I wanted to buy a pot, how much would you be after?


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

dave89 said:


> Dan, if I wanted to buy a pot, how much would you be after?


As per rules mate I cant sell them but keep an eye out  you at Waxstock?


----------



## Stufat

Just spent 45 mins reading the whole thread, congrats on your waxes, you must be proper chuffed.
I only read the thread coz I make homebrew booze and thought it might be about beer or cider 

I've never even tried a wax, planning to soon when my as cherry glaze has run out


----------



## dave89

Dan3.2 said:


> As per rules mate I cant sell them but keep an eye out  you at Waxstock?


Sadly not mate


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Hows the wax going testers?

For anyone who saw my wax on the DW stand at Waxstock i would love your thoughts on it, and whoever bought some (money went to the Sebastian's Trust Charity, so thankyou for that!) i would love to see your review of it?

I thought i would show it off a bit more  and show what a good wax it is :thumb:

Car bonnet was washed, dried and Autobrights wax off applied and washed off and dried again. two coats were applied half an hour apart.

The wax in question.



One swipe is enough to do a panel no problem, a little goes along way!




The idea behind the wax is that you can do half the car or the whole car before buffing off, especially with tempretures like we are having now, where applying a pannel or two pannels at a time ends up in a frantic rush to remove the wax before it bakes on and you end up running around, sweating like mad trying to finish the car, which ends up in an less enjoyed task. With Chocwork Orange, the curing takes around 20 mins but can be left alot longer, this means that 1. you can take your time, making sure an even coat is applied, 2. you dont miss bits, 3. your not worried about temps of panels, using in direct sunlight etc, and 4. while its curing, have a cuppa, or start dressing tyres, cleaning glass etc.

Once buffed off using a quality buffing cloth/towel stand back and enjoy the glossy, wet look, flake popping shine. After you have spent 30 mins washing your car or 10 hours detailing your car for me its all about standing back and getting that look, forget durability and water behavior its not everything altho it has its place, the last thing im thinking when waxing a car is " the beading is going to be epic" lol





And for you beading worshipers lol :argie::doublesho





Quick vid of sheeting too.



Well, thats a year of my life and alot of hurdles getting the wax to where i wanted it, wonder what other waxes i can come up with 



:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## danwel

Will post a few pics up later as I only managed bonnet today due to having a teething 8 month old.

But I do promise I intend on cleaning my mums juke followed by black hole and clockwork orange mk2


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

danwel said:


> Will post a few pics up later as I only managed bonnet today due to having a teething 8 month old.
> 
> But I do promise I intend on cleaning my mums juke followed by black hole and clockwork orange mk2


No problem mate looking forward to your thoughts.


----------



## danwel

Put them up, gloss levels really were something else.!! Was expecting it to take an age to cure after reading the other thread but it was cured in 5-7 mins I'd say tops. Slight effort to remove but certainly no more than my bouncers sherbert fizz or even my carspunk


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

danwel said:


> Put them up, gloss levels really were something else.!! Was expecting it to take an age to cure after reading the other thread but it was cured in 5-7 mins I'd say tops. Slight effort to remove but certainly no more than my bouncers sherbert fizz or even my carspunk


Thanks for that mate, yeah the gloss is good isnt it 

You can buff it off before the 20 min cure time i suggest but with the edition you have it is a bit quicker cure time. The original Chocwork Orange is longer curing but increased gloss


----------



## dave89

Mate if its effort to remove its not fully cured. However it is very hot today so not surprised it cures in half the time.

I love the deep shine. Mines done 500 miles since and still look brilliant


----------



## danwel

Might try a touch nearer 10 mins cure time next time but I don't mind it to be honest when it produces that level of gloss.

I'd go as far as to say if it was produced by a long term wax maker with fancy label on it etc it would sell very well as the results are great


----------



## CaptainKirk95

Wish I saw you when i was there yesterday! Them results look amazing!:doublesho


----------



## danwel

CaptainKirk95 said:


> Wish I saw you when i was there yesterday! Them results look amazing!:doublesho


Donation well spent for anyone who got one


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

danwel said:


> Might try a touch nearer 10 mins cure time next time but I don't mind it to be honest when it produces that level of gloss.
> 
> I'd go as far as to say if it was produced by a long term wax maker with fancy label on it etc it would sell very well as the results are great


Thankyou mate


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

CaptainKirk95 said:


> Wish I saw you when i was there yesterday! Them results look amazing!:doublesho


:thumb: 5 were available im sure they will appear at some point again



danwel said:


> Donation well spent for anyone who got one


Indeed, big thanks to Dom and Whizzer for putting on there :thumb:


----------



## dave89

Couldn't agree more with danwell!


----------



## sprocketser

Great results , I like the way one can apply it .

Great beading as well !


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

sprocketser said:


> Great results , I like the way one can apply it .
> 
> Great beading as well !


Thanks mate its such an easy wax to use and the levels of gloss and depth are amazing. :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Thanks Dan - IT smelt lovellllllyyyyyy ......


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Thankyou mate :thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

How is the wax holding up testers? Anyone got any more cars they have done or anymore feedback?


----------



## sprocketser

Will look forward to those as well .


----------



## Goodylax

Wow Dan
That stuff looks impressive :thumb:


----------



## supervinnie40

Keep reading this, and it keeps getting interesting .


----------



## sprocketser

You bet supervinnie .


----------



## dave89

1,800 miles on, another wash, dirty garage hands all over it from having new injectors and then a new clutch ad dmf and it only had 1 layer!!


----------



## dave89

Oops, photo attached








And the boy helping


----------



## danwel

Dan, I will apologise for being very slack but I've been busy at work but will get round to a proper test asap


----------



## sprocketser

dave89 said:


> Oops, photo attached
> View attachment 32764
> 
> 
> And the boy helping
> 
> View attachment 32765


The kid s so cute ! lol


----------



## dave89

sprocketser said:


> The kid s so cute ! lol


Haha thanks! He also knows doublet bucket method properly aswell

Not bad for 2!!!


----------



## danwel

dave89 said:


> Haha thanks! He also knows doublet bucket method properly aswell
> 
> Not bad for 2!!!


My boy is the same, been teaching him the snow foam pre wash last week lol


----------



## sprocketser

lol , it must be a blast to look at these little kids washing the cars ! lol


----------



## dave89

danwel said:


> My boy is the same, been teaching him the snow foam pre wash last week lol


Haha sweet, how olds yours?


----------



## danwel

dave89 said:


> Haha sweet, how olds yours?


He's 3 on Wednesday. Just been trying to source a karcher kids PW for him but no joy yet as most places got no stock.

He's partial to a clean wheel too lol


----------



## Edamski

Great read all of this mate! 

I keep reading these topics and I'm sure I'm gonna end up brewing some at some point! 

I always insisted girlfriend where the best wheel cleaners available but I think the children win that one haha


----------



## danwel

Definitely kids as they're of the right height, also good at cleaning bottom of cars too


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Been a bit busy brewing different recipes :doublesho :thumb:





Goodylax said:


> Wow Dan
> That stuff looks impressive :thumb:


Thankyou mate:thumb:



supervinnie40 said:


> Keep reading this, and it keeps getting interesting .





sprocketser said:


> You bet supervinnie .


Should have something for you soon to try out supervinnie as promised

and ill send one to Sprocketser also as you are very supportive of all the homebrewed threads aswell as mine and this would be my way of thanking you :thumb: still currently in testing but i will reveal all in the next few weeks.



dave89 said:


> 1,800 miles on, another wash, dirty garage hands all over it from having new injectors and then a new clutch ad dmf and it only had 1 layer!!





dave89 said:


> Oops, photo attached
> View attachment 32764
> 
> 
> And the boy helping
> 
> View attachment 32765


Thats impressive mate, it does help repel dirt well. Gives such a good wet look on all colours too. And another pro wheel cleaner i see aswell as danwel's boy, i might have to make them a wheel wax too :lol:



danwel said:


> Dan, I will apologise for being very slack but I've been busy at work but will get round to a proper test asap


No problem mate, really want you too see how different it is from version 1!



Edamski said:


> Great read all of this mate!
> 
> I keep reading these topics and I'm sure I'm gonna end up brewing some at some point!
> 
> I always insisted girlfriend where the best wheel cleaners available but I think the children win that one haha


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N

wow just read this all the way through this and its a great read. I remember this thread starting and totally forgot. The chock orange wax looks really good. Hat off to you mate. Id love to try one


----------



## dave89

Ooo the choc orange is the mutts nuts lol.

Dan- did I hear wheel wax


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Mehan said:


> wow just read this all the way through this and its a great read. I remember this thread starting and totally forgot. The chock orange wax looks really good. Hat off to you mate. Id love to try one


Thanks mate maybe one of the testers may send you a bit if you ask nicely lol



dave89 said:


> Ooo the choc orange is the mutts nuts lol.
> 
> Dan- did I hear wheel wax


Haha one thing at a time mate :lol:


----------



## dave89

Lol you know where I an for testing


----------



## supervinnie40

Sounds very good mate.
I don't reply often (haven't got much to say, just reading and learning), but check the Homebrew section pretty much daily. Good to see how you, Son1c, Jayr8 and Myself2x are getting along.

:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Dan3.2 said:


> Been a bit busy brewing different recipes :doublesho :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou mate:thumb:
> 
> Should have something for you soon to try out supervinnie as promised
> 
> and ill send one to Sprocketser also as you are very supportive of all the homebrewed threads aswell as mine and this would be my way of thanking you :thumb: still currently in testing but i will reveal all in the next few weeks.
> 
> Thats impressive mate, it does help repel dirt well. Gives such a good wet look on all colours too. And another pro wheel cleaner i see aswell as danwel's boy, i might have to make them a wheel wax too :lol:
> 
> No problem mate, really want you too see how different it is from version 1!
> 
> Thanks mate :thumb:


It would be a pleasure mate , I try to encourage the guys here , you guys work so hard , alone , no big companies behind you . I admire you guys for that .


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

sprocketser said:


> It would be a pleasure mate , I try to encourage the guys here , you guys work so hard , alone , no big companies behind you . I admire you guys for that .


Thankyou mate :thumb:


----------



## danwel

Looks like you got some stuff coming on nicely mate


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

danwel said:


> Looks like you got some stuff coming on nicely mate


Yes mate im always trying new things out, one wax ive been developing on the side of Chocwork Orange for the last 5 months, it needs final tweaking and it should be where i want it to be, but ive got a few more recipes written down and ready to try out  :argie:


----------



## danwel

Good stuff mate


----------



## myself2x

This thread is great beyond words. :thumb:
I hope you will achieve your goal.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

myself2x said:


> This thread is great beyond words. :thumb:
> I hope you will achieve your goal.


Thankyou mate :thumb: more brewing tonight


----------



## dave89

Dan3.2 said:


> Thankyou mate :thumb: more brewing tonight


I like this


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

dave89 said:


> I like this


One wax is cooling nicely so far so good, big hopes with this one. :argie:

two more to go, but might have to do these tomorrow night.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

*UPDATE TIME.*

Sorry for the lack of progress recently been very busy with the mrs and continued pregnancy problems, but 10 days til the little man is out!

Chocwork Orange still going well my end and continues to impress me everytime I use it, obviously im continually brewing and developing new waxes but ill update some more interesting news, beginning of next week.

So to my testers, any news on the wax, pics of recent cars?


----------



## sprocketser

Will look for updates as well . 

A new detailing helper mate !


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

sprocketser said:


> Will look for updates as well .
> 
> A new detailing helper mate !


Lol yes mate :buffer:

Sorry for not getting your sample out yet been so busy but yours and supervinnie's will be sent asap


----------



## sprocketser

Dan3.2 said:


> Lol yes mate :buffer:
> 
> Sorry for not getting your sample out yet been so busy but yours and supervinnie's will be sent asap


No problems at all on my side , I know it can be really busy some times , no hurry on my side !


----------



## supervinnie40

Don't worry buddy, good things take time


----------



## Dodo Factory

Chocwork Orange now lives as a product of the Independent Wax Label for homebrewers, joining some of Bouncer's stablemates.

Congrats to Dan.

Here's the final product... 38 pages on DW later.










Price is 33.95 GBP for 100ml, available soon from Dodo Juice resellers. We have limited availability of the first batch and it is expected to sell out very quickly. So Dan may be getting a 'call to brew' very soon.


----------



## supervinnie40

Congrats Dan! I kinda thought something awesome was going to happen but never expected this. I take my hat off to you my good lad. You've reached Bouncer's level... nice job.

Seems the Dodo and I both have good taste 8) haha.


----------



## sprocketser

Changed your name mate ! lol

Congrats on wax !


----------



## danwel

It is a great wax for anyone even thinking about buying it you will not be disapointed!!


----------



## JayOW

Congratulations mate....well done...great achievement

Just ordered one!


----------



## supervinnie40

Dan, since you're gonna send me another sample asap, perhaps it'd be fun to include on older sample??
That way I can compare the two and show (in a nice review) how and why your recipe has been improved. Just to show your growth and improvement.

Just an idea. I might do the same (on another car  ) for Jay.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

supervinnie40 said:


> Congrats Dan! I kinda thought something awesome was going to happen but never expected this. I take my hat off to you my good lad. You've reached Bouncer's level... nice job.
> 
> Seems the Dodo and I both have good taste 8) haha.


Thankyou mate :thumb:



sprocketser said:


> Changed your name mate ! lol
> 
> Congrats on wax !


Thankyou much appriciated



danwel said:


> It is a great wax for anyone even thinking about buying it you will not be disapointed!!


Thanks Dan I agree :lol:



JayR8 said:


> Congratulations mate....well done...great achievement
> 
> Just ordered one!


Nice one Jay appreciate that, post up your pics.



supervinnie40 said:


> Dan, since you're gonna send me another sample asap, perhaps it'd be fun to include on older sample??
> That way I can compare the two and show (in a nice review) how and why your recipe has been improved. Just to show your growth and improvement.
> 
> Just an idea. I might do the same (on another car  ) for Jay.


Ok sounds like a good idea ill see what I have lying around, I think I have an old pot of the first sample run I did. Pm me mate.


----------



## danwel

Will have to dig out my pm off you offering me a free version if this ever went to retail lol


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Big thanks to Dom and Pj and all the Dodo team, im glad to join Bouncer as part of the IWL. Its been a long and enjoyable process, and have met some great people along the way.

*An introduction into Chocwork Orange.*

I thought I would write a quick intro into Chocwork Orange for anyone using it or wanting to know more bout it. Chocwork Orange has been developed over the past 12 months and has undergone extensive testing over our winter and summer months. It is unlike most waxes, and has been developed with ease of use in mind, it has a long cure time enabling you to wax the whole car before buffing off, altho I would recommend doing a finger swipe test after half a car is done to check as obviously depending on the country and heat, as it will cure quicker depending on where you are in the world. No more sweating your nuts off in the baking heat trying buff off a panel while another is curing, just apply to contaminant free paintwork and wait for it to cure, the longer cure time means you can take your time and not miss any bits and helps bond the wax better to the paintwork. Gives an amazing wet look, glossy, flake popping look :argie:


----------



## Goodylax

Congrats Dan, I'll have to check it out :thumb:


----------



## Pol147

Congrats with the IWL.
Looking forward to this.


----------



## MEH4N

Congrats Dan. I will defo have to get some of this now.


----------



## SON1C

Dodo Factory said:


> Chocwork Orange now lives as a product of the Independent Wax Label for homebrewers, joining some of Bouncer's stablemates.
> 
> Congrats to Dan.
> 
> Here's the final product... 38 pages on DW later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price is 33.95 GBP for 100ml, available soon from Dodo Juice resellers. We have limited availability of the first batch and it is expected to sell out very quickly. So Dan may be getting a 'call to brew' very soon.





Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> *UPDATE TIME.*
> 
> Sorry for the lack of progress recently been very busy with the mrs and continued pregnancy problems, but 10 days til the little man is out!
> 
> Chocwork Orange still going well my end and continues to impress me everytime I use it, obviously im continually brewing and developing new waxes but ill update some more interesting news, beginning of next week.
> 
> So to my testers, any news on the wax, pics of recent cars?


Congratulations Dan, seriously you deserve this. Can't wait to get a pot to try myself! Love the label as well!


----------



## Goodylax

Sold out on Momo before I even saw it! :devil:


----------



## JayOW

Goodylax said:


> Sold out on Momo before I even saw it! :devil:


They are on ebay


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Uploaded a video on you tube too, nothing amazing but a good insight to the wax.


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , thanx for the vid mate .


----------



## Jedi_Detailer

Looks great. I can't wait to get my hands on a pot when it's available.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Chocwork Orange back in stock at Waxomomo


----------



## Goodylax

Hey guys......we've got a Beader!! :argie:

Just opened it up, and I guess it couldn't wait!




Looks great Dan! Smells like an orange Tootsie pop :thumb:


----------



## JayOW

Mine did the same thing when I opened it...love the smell...


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Looks like its sweated a bit, put it in the fridge to get rid of that. Thanks for purchasing guys, cant wait to see pics :argie::thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Competition launched earlier today if u missed it all money going to The Sebastian's Trust. Win a up-filled, one off, 250ml pot of chocwork Orange!!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=320969


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Competition launched earlier today if u missed it all money going to The Sebastian's Trust. Win a up-filled, one off, 250ml pot of chocwork Orange!!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=320969


----------



## supervinnie40

Just recieved your waxes Dan. They smell pretty good .

Which ones do you want me to review?


----------



## Grant-s3

Just spent ages having a read through your thread, well done. All the trial and error seems to have paid off. Keep up the good work and look forward to see any future products you come up with


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Grant-s3 said:


> Just spent ages having a read through your thread, well done. All the trial and error seems to have paid off. Keep up the good work and look forward to see any future products you come up with


Thanks mate :thumb: plenty more to come


----------



## supervinnie40

Review written on Chocwork Orange. I compared it with it's predecessor #16.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4306532


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Cheers Vinnie great review!!


----------



## Storry

Where can I purchase a tub of this wax? It looks epic and the beading is awesome! I must try some.


----------



## B16grf

Great read throughout I'm new to dw and have been trying home brew for past three months I think I've got wax ratios nearly there just stuck on oils and emulsifying theory can't get head round it


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Storry said:


> Where can I purchase a tub of this wax? It looks epic and the beading is awesome! I must try some.


Thanks mate. Most Dodo Juice resellers will stock it. Try Waxamomo


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

B16grf said:


> Great read throughout I'm new to dw and have been trying home brew for past three months I think I've got wax ratios nearly there just stuck on oils and emulsifying theory can't get head round it


Emulsifying is quite tricky ive done a few trials with various things but havent invested much time doing it. :thumb:


----------

